# O'Malley router



## gdog (Jan 14, 2005)

I know things that sound too good to be true usually are. The O'Malley router looks good, almost too good to be true- 

http://www.omalleytools.com/router.html

Anybody here ever tried one? Looks like it might be a good one for just table using.


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

*O'malley router*



gdog said:


> I know things that sound too good to be true usually are. The O'Malley router looks good, almost too good to be true-
> 
> http://www.omalleytools.com/router.html
> 
> Anybody here ever tried one? Looks like it might be a good one for just table using.


 I thought Mike would be answering this one for you. The o'malley is apparently made in Taiwan. I don't know much more about it other than what is posted on the website. Looks good though. I was going to buy one because I don't have any yellow tools that aren't DeWalt, But they don't or ship to CA. I was curious too.Rick


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Yea where is Mike on this one, he almost always post first on this type question.... hope he is OK....

Anyway this looked like the same router that is on the back of my MLCS catalog:
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/marvel60.html

I think think if you look at:
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=719&highlight=marvel
you will see what has been learned so far..... all amounting to not much. I will have to say this o'malley is cheaper then the MLCS marvel 60......

So who is going to buy one of these and do some testing?

ed


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ed,

You go first.... I'm not sure it has a fixed base, only talks about "plunge"


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gee whiz guys, I also missed the drawings at my local Rockler store for one of their router tables. I had to take my lady to a party. After all, she puts up with me and the sawdust... 
Gordon, trust your instincts on this. Quality isn't cheap.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey Guys, save your money and get a real router. Cheap tools are just CHEAP.
If you use a tool for a hobby a tool made by reputable manufactures, but not in the
professional category, should last a life time. If you use the tools to make a living,
investment in the professional line is well worth the money. It is also deductable on your income tax return. Thats my opion, for what it's worth.. woodnut65


----------



## bill3122 (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes I purchased one about a year ago. Seems like a good value for the hobbist. Now I'm searching for a lift system that will work with this unit any suggestions?

I am contemplating making my own just haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bill looks like this one will work 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routraiz.htm


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Ya know what always keeps me from buying a cheap router? Its the thought of what is going to happen IF something goes to hell when that baby is spinning a steel bit at better than 20,000 rpms!! I have broken ONE small bit in my sawdust making career (so far!) and it was enlightening. Fortunately it was a small bit. I also think about the electrical connections and quality way down inside the motor. What if I pick it up and plug it in some day and the guy who assembled the thing forgot a couple important steps and I get directly hooked to 110v. Yikes!


----------



## jarhead165 (Jan 19, 2006)

I purchased the O'Malley router about a 18 months ago and I like it a lot. Very smooth and powerful. It's not a light weight toy. A little heavy for hand work, but very well adapted for a router table. O'Malley's customer service is very good also. After receiving the router I accidentally broke off the fine tuning knob (my fault) and contacted customer service to get a replacement. They sent me a new one at no charge. Parts are readily available. I own 3 other routers (Dewalt, Craftsman, Marvel) and the O'Malley is the most cost effective of them all.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jarhead, I try to keep an open mind about new products. Experience says that routers sold for under $100 make excellent paperweights. In the last few months we have seen a couple models that are exceptions to the norm. You have owned the O'Malley for 18 months; how often are you using it and on what types of wood? Does it accept PC style guide bushings? Are the springs easily removeable for table mounted routing? Do the mounting holes match up with any of the popular brands? What size collets were supplied with the router? Your input on this subject is appreciated.

P.S. Go ARMY! Beat Navy!


----------



## jarhead165 (Jan 19, 2006)

First of all, I am not a router expert by any stretch of the imagination. A question was asked about the O'Malley router and I relayed my personal experience with this machine. To answer your questions, I use this router mainly to cut dadoes in cabinet grade plywood. As I tried to point out before, this is a big powerful router and is best suited for a router table. Mine came with one bushing ( 5/8" ) , two collets (1/2" and 3/8" ) , and an edge guide. I don't think PC bushings would work with the plate that came with the router. I don't know if the mounting holes line up with any of the generic router table plates or not. I personally use blank plates and drill my own holes. I am not trying to sing the praises of O'Malley tools, but only state that in my opinion this router was worth the money I spent on it. Hope this is helpful.


----------

